# Spooled1 Video



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

It's times like that you need a stink boat  Must have been fishing right on the border of the no fishing zone.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks heaps for squishing the video Kraley. Thats an amazing compressor you have mate.

Rawprawn: As soon as the fish hooked up, it spun the yak around and went for a fast midwater run straight into the no go zone. To guage the speed, look at the bubble trail next to the yak.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> No worries. Sorry I had to replace your cool punk soundtrack with a royalty free one.


The band on your original CD are called, "The Intercontinental Playboys". They're from Sydney and are playing again in early May. Dates will probably be in Drum Media. They do a good live show.

Thier range is crooner voodoo sexabilly to the 60's garage punk styles on the recording.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome stuff Dan. Keep them coming I really enjoy watching your exploits.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> I liked them. Little bit like the DK's (don't ask - from my misspent youth).


Ah - Holiday in Cambodia


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> Two old men sitting on a bench singing. "California. Uber Alles. California Uber Alles!"
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Make that three old men! But I'd also be throwing in some, "Hey Ho - Lets Go", and a large dose of Raw Power.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheena is a Punk Rocker.... 1,2,3,4!

That was sick! Dope! Mindblowing! Crazy!

Poor bastard, watching you first decide to cut then have another go, then have no alternative is heart breaking but I praise your decision to obey the powers that we have no choice to obey...

May we see more of your crazy videos?

PS - Nice editing Kraley!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Great video and edit. Such a shame you had to end that one early, it was looking promising!!
If anything deserves a great punk soundtack it would be a 10kg plus kingy..!!

Please no one edit any 80's, R'n'B, Morrisey or New Romantics soundtrack to any fish video as per above example, unless your catching a goldfish!!!

Cheers Dave.

:wink:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Amazing video. Left me breathless..... Shame the episode was robbed of its proper conclusion, by faceless beuro, beuaro, beaxrae, burowcrats, um sods from the guverment.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Now if he had been in a Hobie he could have pedalled back out into the waters outside of the sanctuary and fought the fish from there I would think - doesn't matter if his line is temporarily in the no-go zone does it :roll: :roll: 8) 
I noticed the paddle getting in the way early in the fight too - you paddlers do it the hard way don't you


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome
This what gives me inspiration to get over my injury and prepare for next season 
l keep playing the oringal version over and over its a great sound track with a climax to the hook up,

This is what its all about, out there in the big blue ocean 4km off shore and hooking up to a big fish fighting tooth and nail to land it and always in the back of your mind you are thinking l can win this but the longer it goes on the more chance he is going to bust me off or a big shark is going to front up and make life hell.
l take my hat off to Dan,Steven, Billybob and the reast of the boys who can go out and fish in these condition on there own, it is very rewarding but scary at times.
You guys are amazing how you put all this vidio stuff together, keep the good work up thanks Dan and Kraley.

l have worked out how to record 40 min non stop of DVD on my Pentax optio with a 2 gig card mounted up front on a scotty holder, looking forward to exciting times next season.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Good vid. It will go onto my list for a fix when suffering winter withdrawals. What impresses me most is the photography. I've struggled trying to take pictures while hanging onto a solid fish, It's really hard work with a disposable waterproof camera. I've wondered about something sitting on my head. It all sounds complex and expensive though. You can see such wonderful things way out at sea but they often only last a flash-like false killers leaping or wonderfully coloured turtles.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

that was fantastic! love the way yr yak swung round then got towed! The music gave me goosebumps!

excellent (clappy hands!)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ken would a camera mounted on the back of the yak on say a light pole work , then downward angle might cut out the sun glare and if you were using scotty rod holders up front to troll from you would nice the hook up, of course once the yak is spun then the action is right under the camera.

May even let you see the fish along side. downside Balance :?:

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

kraley said:


> Ideally, I would like someone to get a headmount stream, a front of the kayak look, and if possible a second yaker viewpoint - we could make some very good big fish kayak porn then.
> 
> Spoooleds issue was video/light quality and the fact that he occassionaly gets pulled into the sun when the fish pulls him around.


The headmount would be a bonus but you could get away with a second yak POV - Problem is that most second yakkers will be too busy fighting thier own fish.

My setup works like this: A $30 waterproof ebay security camera lens jammed in a diving snorkel and wired to a battery pack. The RCA jack connects to the video camcorder which is stored in a drybag and set to record mode. Recording time is one hour on a Hi8 tape. Next trip I'll be testing out a lens hood to stop interference from the sun.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great video, really enjoyed it


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Shithot footage Dan!!!
Bring on the Ramones!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty cool vid.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome video Spooled1, that was fun to watch.

You really got a good impression about how well the Kingie dragged you along, he must have been a bloody good sized old boy.

Well done!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

It's situations like this where the Hobie concept really comes into it's own. A great way to gain line on a hard fighting fish is to simply slowly pedal towards it's pulling direction as you simultaneously wind it in. You don't have the luxury with a paddle alone. I've been able to make much shorter work of some of the larger fish, sharks and rays this way.

If that had have been me, I don't think I would have let it go because of the MNP boundry. I completely understand why you would, but some laws just don't apply to me sometimes :-/


----------

